# I will never say anything to offend anyone, so please don't take offense



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope No one ever takes offense to any of my post. You all me a lot to me.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Tag,

I am offended to think that you would think that I could be offended! 

Darren


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Tag my friend you just tell it the way it is...if some body don't agree ..hey to bad..it is just a opinion or suggestion made to a post ya know..

just the way you see it...and you express your thoughts or comment too that post..over a thousand people in the SSF Forum.....

Hey my friend on a happy note: Life goes on..fling some ammo..rip up a few cans~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 67486


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol!!!!!!!!! I expressed my opinion at the top of my lungs yesterday in a store. One of those where you don't need the stores intercom. I spent the next few minutes apologizing even though I was right. I know I was right because my wife said so!!!!!!!! I told her, I want to post that I hope I never affend anyone on the forum. I always feel bad when I blow up over S### that doesn't really matter. Anyway I know this isn't the complaint department, but thanks for putting up with me.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

You are aces with me my friend. Especially after admitting to popping your cork in the story! Fells good doesnt it?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I would let you know if you offended me, Or anyone for that matter. Your cool with me brah


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can't thank you all enough, I worked with the public all my life so I try to be civil. Wish you all the best


----------

